# CNC vadība / mehānika >  optiskie enkoderi

## radzinsh

Sveiki. Man ir jautājums, vai kāds nevarētu ieteikt risinājumu šādai ierīcei: ir divi DC motori ar optiskajiem enkoderiem, abiem neatkarīgi maināmi apgriezieni, bet viens no tiem darbojas sinhroni galvenajam. Tas ir ja pirmajam motoram slodzes dēļ samazinās apgriezieni, tad otrs arī proporcionāli tos samazina.
Vai kāds lūdzu varētu palīdzēt?

----------


## next

Kameer neuzrakstiisi prieksh kam to vajag neko jeedziigu atbildees nedabuusi.
Joka peec ieliec reziikli baroshanas vadaa, kad slodzes deelj straava pieaugs spriegums arii otram motoram mazaaks buus. ::

----------


## radzinsh

Ir doma taisīt mašīnu transformātoru tīšanai. Negribas lielus, smagus motorus un reduktorus, tāpēc ir nepieciešamība darbināt sinhroni divus motorus ar maināmu apgriezienu proporciju.

----------


## karloslv

Nu tad risini programmātiski, liec mikrokontrolieri, skaiti apgriezienus un raksti augšā kontroles cilpu.

----------

